# Comment modifier les sons des notifications Facebook/Messenger/Snapchat, etc. ?



## Nepoulas (21 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir galéré un temps pour trouver le moyen d'avoir un son à l'affichage/apparition des notifications facebook, je cherche à présent comment modifier le son de ces notifications.

En effet, dans les réglages de mon iphone SE sous IOS 10.3.3, j'ai paramétré la sonnerie "notes" pour les notifications facebook mais lorsque j'en reçois une c'est la sonnerie "3 notes" qui retentit. Ce ne'st qu'un détail mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir modifier cela.

Idem sur les notifications messenger de facebook ou snapchat, comment peut-on personnaliser ces notifications au niveau de leur sonnerie ? Est-ce que cela ne dépend que du bon vouloir des développeurs qui offrent cette possibilité ou non ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------

